

Abrupt rise of new machine ecology beyond human response time - mcphilip
http://www.nature.com/srep/2013/130911/srep02627/full/srep02627.html

======
ikurei
any idea why this didn't get more attention? looks very interesting and
relevant to me.

~~~
mcphilip
Good question. I try to submit interesting content to HN but just haven't had
any luck with them getting any attention.

